

A Culture of Dumb (2014) - octatoan
http://www.theironsamurai.com/2015/01/13/even-nature-mag-hates-math-americans-r-dumb-alexander-grothendieck-obituary/
Slightly editorialized.
======
octatoan
Slightly editorialized; please edit the title to make it appropriate.

